# Fire Extinguisher Maintenance



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello All:

We recently had the fire extinguishers at our warehouse serviced which is done annually. Apparently the powder inside can become compacted from sitting for so long, possibly causing a failure when needed. So I'm out there talking to the technician and he gave me a little advice. About twice a year unhook the F.E., turn it upside down and shake it up real good. This will help to keep the powder...powdery!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The little things...

Good tip Jim

John


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

While on the subject..... A question for all you fire guys. I have several fire extinguishers where the dial is indicating "not so gooder anymore". Can those be refilled or should they be discarded and new ones purchased? I'm also thinking of mounting one of those big truck-type extinguishers in front of my 5 hitch, but it would need to lay on it's side. Can they be laid down horizontally? Any recommendations as to type of extinguisher and brand.

I was on a steep hill once in West VA following a small VW bug up the hill. Behind me was an RV coach (big dude). I was towing my little Prowler TT. Suddenly smoke starts pouring from the vw, so I back off a ways. A few seconds later the vw engine bursts into flame. The initial fire must have burned thru the gas feed line and fuel was flowing from the front fuel tank to feed the fire. I stopped and got the wimpy little extinquisher from my TT, but it only lasted long enough to contain the fire for a while. The guy in the coach behind me had one of the big truck-type extinquishers and was able to put the fire out. Daughter was only about 6 years old and still talks about the vw burning up, but my most memorable part of that episode was meeting the Statler Brothers. They were the guys in the coach behind me.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Some are throwaways, some can be refilled. for the time and trouble it might be easier to just buy new. As for on the side, I am not sure. I am sure Hatcityhosehauler or someone will answer that for you.

That is a good idea tho. My son carries a bigger one now after his friends truck burned up in front of them after the little one ran out.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Also it is vital to know what type of extinguisher you are using. Using the wrong type of extinguisher for the wrong type of fire can be life-threatening. I have a 10 lb Class B. Class B fires are the most likely in a RV and involve flammable or combustible liquids such as gasoline, kerosene, grease and oil.

I also have it mounted where that little uneffctive one use to be mounted. (next to the left side of the front door).

I have seen many people mount them on the front by the propane container and battery -- in my opinion I would rather not be trying to reach for a fire extinguisher next to a propane bottle and battery during a fire... you never know what will make it to the popane bottle first -- you or the fire....


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

vdub said:


> Can those be refilled or should they be discarded and new ones purchased?Â


General rule of thumb: If the part (with the handle) that screws into the tank is plastic, discard and replace it. If metal, refill it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Flipping and shaking once or twice a year....good idea. Laying an extinguisher on it's side....I will have to check on, but I don't see a problem with it, as long as you include it in your semi-annual flip and shake.

Refill or replace....for the most part, you can probably buy another extinguisher cheaper then having what you already own recharged. Also note, that if the extinguisher is old, the cylinder may need to be hydrostatically tested for structural integrity. The testing intervals vary depending on the material used in cylinder construction, and the pressure it is designed to operate at.

Ghosty mentioned Class B extinguishers. He brings up a good point, but regardless of whether the fire starts as a Class B, or a Class C (electrical) it will very quickly become a Class A fire (anything that leaves an ash).

The best kind of extinguisher to have in your camper, as well as your kitchen is a ABC dry chemical extinguisher. That way, you are best able to meet the needs of the situation.

Just some pointers on extinguisher use:

Step 1: CALL THE FIRE DEPARTMENT! You may be able to put it out with the extinguisher, but if you try and can't, at least the pro's are already on the way.

Steps 2 thru 5:

Pull- the pin
Aim- at the base of the fire (if you can't get close enough to see the base, the fire is too big for an extinguisher....get out!
Squeeze- the discharge handle
Sweep- from left to right (or right to left if you are so inclined)

When using a dry chemical extinguisher, never turn your back on the fire. When it goes out, back away. Chemical extinguishers work by interupting the chemical reaction of the fuel, oxygen and heat source. Because all three are still present, reflashes are possible.

DO NOT USE water on an engergized electrical fire.

If the fire is near your propane tanks, DON'T attempt to extinguish it. Even if the tanks are not directly involved, if the flames are impinging on them, the liquid propane in the tank can boil off, quicker then the relief valve can bleed the excess pressure, and the weakened sturcture of the tank, from the heat can rupture, causing what we call a BLEVE, and truely ruining anyone's day.

Ok, I'm off my fire safety soap box now.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...
I love when you beat me to the posts!

Excellent and correct advice from all. You should see how packed the powder in our fire trucks get! We have 500 lbs tanks on some of the rigs, and driving around really packs them good!

PS...we live in a disposable world. Most extinguishers sold to the public are throw-a-ways. If the needle moves off the green, you drop it, damage it, find corrosion, or anything else...toss them.


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

All great posts! ABC dry chemical extinguishers can and probably should be mounted horizontially if possible. The back and forth and side to side motion from your camper traveling down the road will help keep the powder stirred up and loose. We in the Coast Guard auxiliary always recommend this to boaters when doing boat safety equipment checks.
When fighting a fire, as said, sweep side to side at base of flames, but only using short bursts with the extinguisher. The 5# ones are only good for about 20 seconds.
BTW Sams club has a pair of 5# ABC extinguishers for less than $18.
Bob


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

Once a month you should also push down on the little pin that sticks up on the top of the extinguisher. This pin should pop right back up if extinguisher is OK. If it doesn't pop back up, it's time to replace.


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

*Thanks Fireheads!* _All great information. I can't think of a worse way__go either. If that fire looks too big for you to mess with well, it probably is. Get out! Anything even our beloved OB's can be replaced our DW or kids can't...._


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Well said Howie!

PS...I'm glad you kicked "the habit!"


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Took the advice and shook the Outback extinguisher today. Neighbors probably thought I was nuts. Thanks Outbacker Firemen for the maintenance tip.

Randy


----------

